# Titan rear diff cover on a fronty?



## mainerunr (Jul 30, 2005)

Anyone installed the revised finned aluminum cover fromo the titan on the Fronty?

Would there be any benefit to it? (I think they put them on the titan because they were chewing up rear ends too frequently).


----------



## Meta (Sep 28, 2005)

mainerunr said:


> Anyone installed the revised finned aluminum cover fromo the titan on the Fronty?
> 
> Would there be any benefit to it? (I think they put them on the titan because they were chewing up rear ends too frequently).


It's a re-enforced cover? If so, I doubt we'd need it on the Frontier. I haven't heard of anyone blowing the rears on these yet.


----------



## mainerunr (Jul 30, 2005)

Its a finned cover (probably to dissipate the heat better). I was just wondering if there would be any advantages to keeping the rear diff cooler.


----------



## jerryp58 (Jan 6, 2005)

mainerunr said:


> Its a finned cover (probably to dissipate the heat better). I was just wondering if there would be any advantages to keeping the rear diff cooler.


I know you can run an engine too cool, but I've never heard of running a manual trans or diff or transfer case too cool (unless it's in frozen waste-land and the fluid/oil is semi-solid). Anyway, extra cooling is probably a good thing so a finned cover (and synthetic fluid) would be beneficial. That said, I think if the Titans are blowing gears, then there's probably a design flaw (more than heat) somewhere. Except for impact events or serious metal debris in the oil, differential gears are pretty durable.


----------



## surfermsd (Oct 3, 2005)

I dont see that cover providing the extra cooling that would make a difference compared to the stock one. But i havent seen the data so i could be wrong. I have never had a problem with the Dana 44 running 33s or less on my jeeps with to stock cover. It just seems like its more of a comemtic thing. But if somone has some data I would love to know!


----------



## Gerald (May 23, 2005)

I am not sure, but I thought I saw a post on this topic in one of the forums and it said the titan cover would not fit the Frontier.

You might want to check to be sure before you order one.
Of course this could be my old memory playing tricks on me. Someone else may be able to tell you for sure.

OkieScot





mainerunr said:


> Anyone installed the revised finned aluminum cover fromo the titan on the Fronty?
> 
> Would there be any benefit to it? (I think they put them on the titan because they were chewing up rear ends too frequently).


----------



## inyourface1650 (Oct 6, 2005)

Yeah the new titan cooler makes a huge difference actually. Its an aluminum finned job, keeps it up to 40C (10C on the gear oil) cooler apparently. The Titans were having some problems with towing their rated 9500Lbs uphill in 120F heat in the summer, so they revised the cover. I think the titan uses a different bolt pattern however. I know it did on the old fronty, havent really looked around on the new one.


----------



## surfermsd (Oct 3, 2005)

inyourface1650 said:


> Yeah the new titan cooler makes a huge difference actually. Its an aluminum finned job, keeps it up to 40C (10C on the gear oil) cooler apparently. The Titans were having some problems with towing their rated 9500Lbs uphill in 120F heat in the summer, so they revised the cover. I think the titan uses a different bolt pattern however. I know it did on the old fronty, havent really looked around on the new one.


that is a quite i bit cooler. My one track mind didnt even think about towing. Does anyone know what gears they are running in the titan with the tow pacakge?


----------



## mainerunr (Jul 30, 2005)

Different bolt pattern huh? Thought they both used the M226 rear end. Now I'll have to dig and see if I can find out. The other thing is...I remember seeing a chart on another site that showed the Nismo and the SE (manual) had the M226 and the SE (auto) and LE have the C200. Not sure what the difference is but C200 sounds familiar from the old fronty and D21's (and if I'm right about that, some people are also claiming it to be stronger than the M226)


----------



## mtsman (Jun 29, 2005)

The 05 PF has a finned, aluminum rear end cover. However, the 05 PF rear axle is not a full length solid axle. Its an independent rear suspension leaving the axle housings about 1/2 lenght on either side and continuing with a CV / Half shaft combo. Might be the same rear as Frontier just cut short. I don't know. I can look for a number on the axle or cover if you tell me where to find it. What digit is the axle in the VIN?

Any chance you can remember what site you saw the chart of specs. for the drivetrain, engine, etc. Can't seem to find that info as easy as the GM stuff.


----------



## inyourface1650 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hit up nissannews.com

Here are final drive 
According to them:

SE 4x2 (and 4x4) has 
3.538 (auto) 
3.133 (man)

Le 4x2 and 4x4 
2.937 

Nismo 4x2 has
3.133

Nismo 4x4 has
3.692 Auto
3.351 Man


----------



## mainerunr (Jul 30, 2005)

inyourface1650 said:


> Hit up nissannews.com
> 
> Here are final drive
> According to them:
> ...


Yeah but then you also have crew cabs with different ratios than king cabs and I think the auto/manual numbers you show are reversed from the way I read that chart. (I went to look since I remembered my 6-spd SE CC having the same ratio as the KC Nismo 6-spd


----------



## inyourface1650 (Oct 6, 2005)

Yeha, I think your right, i got em backwards....my bad the manuals have the numerically larger rears...


----------

